# AMA Voting down ICD-10?



## ealasaid76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Is this true?  What will this mean for coders??


----------



## ajs (Nov 16, 2011)

msweeney76 said:


> Is this true?  What will this mean for coders??



No the AMA can't "vote down" the implementation of ICD-10.  They can express an opinion, which they have back when all this was being discussed.  ICD-10 will happen so coders need to be getting the education they need to be prepared.


----------



## mdoyle53 (Nov 16, 2011)

The AMA can only use their power to try to persuade but nothing more than that.  Albeit, I agree that there is no benefit to patients.  The system has been in use for years in the vast majority of the world and not one organization can show how it has benefited the patient.  Therefore if there is no benefit, why spend the billions to implement?  Oh yea - the government has the hands in places they ought not be again - just like the shortage of drugs is a direct impact of wonderful government intervention.  They do not know how to run a business so let them stay on the sideline and watch (but this is not possible)


----------



## ealasaid76 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Arlene...*

Thanks for the info, but here is an article on the official AMA website.  I think if physicians gang together, there might be trouble between them and the WHO.

http://www.ama-assn.org/amednews/site/house-more.htm

I'm not saying that I wouldn't learn...but jsut wanted to see what was happening and if the AAPC reacted yet.


----------



## cheermom68 (Nov 16, 2011)

*article*

Interesting article.
LeeAnn


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 16, 2011)

Interesting but I really doubt that it has any teeth at a;ll.  The HIPAA reg has been written and train has already left the track for implementation.  This date has been on the books for over 5 years, and just now they want to stop it????  I do not think so!  ICD-10 CM is easy and is better.  So much better that reimbursement will happen much quicker as there will be less questioning of procedure necessity and less confusion on the part of the payer.  This is a good change and is way overdue!  The codes are so so much better.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Nov 17, 2011)

This made me laugh!  Debra makes a great point.  This is not going to happen!!  Where were they years ago????  Not all physicians belong to the AMA, so I dont believe they would ALL get on board.  Too much money has been spent with practices and facilities getting on board to turn back now.  IT WILL HAPPEN!  Also, when the AMA says there needs to be an alternative to ICD-9?!?!?!?!?  What do they want, for the powers that be to start ALL over NOW???  In my opinion, the AMA has lost some credibility with this proposal.


----------



## cheermom68 (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with Debra and Machelle,  too much time and money has already been spent to turn back.  I think they need to focus there resources on trying to help physicians through the transition.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 17, 2011)

*More a vote of frustration*

Given everything that is happening - EHR's, HITECH, PQRS, Meaningful Use, and PPACA all thrown at the providers in such a short period of time, I believe this was truly just a way to vent their frustration, and if they believe anything can be delayed or stopped, the ICD-10 changes were the one that could.   But it won't happen - like others said, too much time and money has been invested thus far.   If anything this isn't too SOON, but about 5-7 years too LATE!


----------



## coachlang3 (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with you all, especially Lance's point on the venting of frustration.  Too much time, too much money and too much anticipation to stop and turn around at this point.  If learning to use new codes and being more specific in documentation is going to bug you (general you) then someone's in the wrong career.

I like the changes coming.  Of course I'm in gastro so it's not so tough for me.  I pity ortho.

Fred Langley, CPC

OO wait, I just noticed someone else from the Peanut Gallery known as North Carolina already spoke on this, dang it, late again.


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 18, 2011)

This is a little bit hysterical on the AMA's part.  (I use the word hysterical intentionally.)  Point being, the comment period was over a long, long time ago.  Is anyone even listening?

Also, AMA's message got notice.  AHIMA posted this shortly thereafter:

http://www.ahima.org/downloads/pdfs/pr/press-releases/AMAOppose.pdf


----------



## ealasaid76 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Fred...*

It wasn't me bemoaning the fact that I'd have to learn.  It was just alarming that the AMA voted it down now, when it has been in process for years.  My point was what would the impact be?  That's it.  Please don't make it out to be something it's not.  Thanks!


----------



## coachlang3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Meegan,

Sorry you thought I was singling you out.  That's not it at all.  I even stated my opinion was to the "general audience" not anyone in particular.


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2011)

msweeney76 said:


> Thanks for the info, but here is an article on the official AMA website.  I think if physicians gang together, there might be trouble between them and the WHO.
> 
> http://www.ama-assn.org/amednews/site/house-more.htm
> 
> I'm not saying that I wouldn't learn...but jsut wanted to see what was happening and if the AAPC reacted yet.



LIke all the others have said...it is far too little too late to stop this ball from rolling!!  The AAPC did a whole letter writing campaign a few years ago which helped to get the implementation date moved to 2013, but this is going to happen whether the AMA likes it or not at this point.


----------



## mdoyle53 (Nov 23, 2011)

Too bad they do not listen to those that are in the industry.  I am originally from Canada and still have roots there so I deal with the medical system.  To this day there is not one piece of evidence that ICD-10 will benefit patients and there is a great deal of evidence that countries that have implemented are still having difficulties with it.

It may seem to late to change course because of the cost.  Also being a CPA I would say it is time to cut the losses as the billions yet to be spent will do nothing to improve health of patients.

Let's worry about the general health and improvement and not a reporting system that seems to do nothing to help.

Let's see - in the US if we implement, we will already be several versions behind other countries - makes no sense to me.


----------



## GaPeach77 (Nov 23, 2011)

AMA was very opinionated, if I may, last week in Chicago at the AHIMA convention about ICD-10, and they are powerful, but not as powerful as CMS who is backing ICD-10 totally.


----------

